# Burton Ions



## Napoleon (Feb 27, 2013)

I gave my brand new Burton Ions a test run last weekend and have to say, WOW. I've had issues with boots since I started riding. I used to think that its just normal for your feet to hurt, so just suck it up. These boots? Worth every damn dollar. Possibly the most comfortable boot I've ever placed on my feet. So comfortable that even during lunch, I didn't need to loosen them or take them off; it's as if I was one with the boot  I prefer stiff boots, so these were just perfect. Controlling my turns was easy, maybe too easy. I noticed how aggressive they really were and took a bit of adjustment, but thats a good thing.

The ONE thing I noticed that was weird, was the forward lean (or lack thereof). I could not put any forward lean on my bindings because it would push the boot out of the heel cup. Wondering if anyone else realized that? No big deal, but I do like a little bit of forward lean. Curious to see if anyone else has experienced this too. 

Regardless... if you want a stiff aggressive boot, go for these suckers. Expensive, but worth it. I tried on the Imperials and wanted to walk away with them since they were cheaper. But honestly, the Ions were that much better imo.


----------



## Jimi77 (Feb 15, 2015)

I love my Ions, but mine are pushing 10 years old. I also like a lot of forward lean, you just have to jam the boot back into the heel cup with your ankle bent and cinch down the ankle strap. The boots will break in a little.


----------



## adgu (Oct 2, 2019)

Dear All, I am gonna buy Burton Ion from snowcountry.eu. Does anybody use Burton ion? and can you tell me the fitting condition? I will order exactly my mundo size (26,5cm). Do you think I had any problem? 

I found one in my size in Istanbul but the shopping center is very away from me and we are half lock down, not possible to reach that place to try it. 

thanks in anticipation.


----------

